# My first Cohiba's



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I split a 2box special with MeNimbus, it was a 2 box special for Cohiba Siglo I, these are tiny little buggers(I thought they would be bigger) but they still make me drool.

Here we go!









































ps: the bands on the habanos leaf thing is gold and not black, it looks black in the pictures though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Hologram stickers*



Even Steven said:


> Are ALL 25 boxes of Habanos supposed to come with that hologram seal(the clear kinda colorful looking one)?


The hologram is only on boxes sold on the island, not on the boxes destined for export.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Hologram stickers*

Oh ok, thank you!

stay tuned for my ****


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

And someone tied the ribbon a little too tight, there's some minor damage from the ribbon.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrads, These are great little smokes.
don't let the size fool you , they are full of flavor.

Mike


----------



## Tricks (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the pics man! Nice smokes!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I read some pretty good reviews about them, I guess staring at pics of Siglo VI all day long made me expect something bigger lol, my blood is a little less rich to buy those yet.
Thanks for reading!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great purchase.

Enjoy your first Cohibas. They look great,nice **** !! :dr


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks! I just remembered I forgot to include the wax paper that wrapped the whole box, I was too excited and ripped it off lol


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Even Steven said:


> And someone tied the ribbon a little too tight, there's some minor damage from the ribbon.


Bummer....well at least you should still be able to smoke em:cb


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

SDmate said:


> Bummer....well at least you should still be able to smoke em:cb


Yea, I seperated them from the rest and put them in my main humi, they'll be the first to go


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh crap, I just drooled all over myself  
Seriously, those are one of my top 5. I LOVE one of those in the morning, and got a chance to do it in on a recent trip to Cancun. I also think the way they are presented in the cabinet box is beautiful. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm I can smell that box now. Enjoy


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Very nice pics, bro. I'm sure you'll be excited to smoke these. Make sure you age some of them, too, for the long haul. 

You can thank me in this thread five years from now...lol.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice smokes you've got there!

Let us know how they smoke. :ss


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Very nice pics, bro. I'm sure you'll be excited to smoke these. Make sure you age some of them, too, for the long haul.
> 
> You can thank me in this thread five years from now...lol.


So these do very well with age eh? I'll try my hardest! heh


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

wow, thanks for the ****.

they look tasty.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Even Steven said:


> So these do very well with age eh? I'll try my hardest! heh


Cohibas in general age well. And they really come into their own after several years.

Get yourself a few more boxes of Habanos before you burn through these and it gets easier to save some. Enjoy.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Cohibas in general age well. And they really come into their own after several years.
> 
> *Get yourself a few more boxes of Habanos before you burn through these and it gets easier to save some.* Enjoy.


Oh that sounds so good! lol a little easier said that done though lol, I went way over my budget.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Even Steven said:


> Oh that sounds so good! lol a little easier said that done though lol, I went way over my budget.


It's only money...you can always print more.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

hahah well, my printer seems to be broken, can you lend me some of your money? I'll be sure to post pics of what I do with it hahaha.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> *Get yourself a few more boxes of Habanos before you burn through these and it gets easier to save some. * Enjoy.


^^ I agee!



Even Steven said:


> ...I* went way over my budget*.


And your point is?


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

You guys are killing me! I'll have to sell my car and house in the next few years!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Even Steven said:


> You guys are killing me! *I'll have to sell my car and house in the next few years!*


Fast forward a few years...

:r :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Fast forward a few years...
> 
> :r :r


[sigh] what a waste of a perfectly good cooler...


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Don't fret over the size of the cigars. Many mighty smokes come in small packages.

Enjoy. Good pick up.

Doc


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Enjoy those bro!

I have had one- my first Habano ever and enjoyed in Norway (I think I've said this way too many times but get over it!).

Our bro William (Wij) also just sent me one so I can make sure that I want to splurge on a box of em. 

Let us know how they smoke!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> [sigh] what a waste of a perfectly good cooler...


Maybe that is a coolerdor and the guy sold his house to pay for what's in it? :r


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

haha, big suprises come out of small packages LOL.

I'll definately post up on how they smoke! they look yummy, I keep looking at the pics because I don't want to disturb their rest, they had a long try here. I want to smoke one badly!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Maybe that is a coolerdor and the guy sold his house to pay for what's in it? :r


:tpd: Yep...that was my point.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Even Steven said:


> I read some pretty good reviews about them, I guess staring at pics of Siglo VI all day long made me expect something bigger lol, my blood is a little less rich to buy those yet.
> Thanks for reading!


Even though they're not nearly as big, they still pack a nice Cohiba punch. This way you'll know if you like the Linea 1492 flavor without paying the big bucks. Also, band damage is not uncommon when it comes to cabs.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

These were my first box of Cohibas. They freakin rock! Enjoy those honeys.


Next Stop: Sig VI:cb Watch out!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for reading my thread guys, the more I hear about how good they are, the harder it is for me to not smoke one!


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Even Steven said:


> Thanks for reading my thread guys, the more I hear about how good they are, the harder it is for me to not smoke one!


go for it... too bad about those and the tight ribbon. are they still smokeable?


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

mastershogun said:


> go for it... too bad about those and the tight ribbon. are they still smokeable?


They look like they are, I think that with a little massaging I could bring them back to almost normal shape, but no sense in doing that if they already have a good/decent draw. I'll let you guys know since I'll be smoking only the 5 damaged ones.

In a way, it was a good thing that those stood out, everytime I buy a box, I remove 5 sticks because I know that I can't help myself, so I'll smoke those 5 within the week sometimes hours haha, then I'll leave the rest alone(which still doesn't work most of the time).


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

Even Steven and Menimbus are my two most favoritest guys on CS..
Really hope you enjoy those smokes.

One is my humi/ashtray twin and the other sent me my first CS cigars ever..
=)

Nice sticks for two of the nicest BOTLs I know..
Hope those sticks smoke great for ya..


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

ikwanjin said:


> Even Steven and Menimbus are my two most favoritest guys on CS..
> Really hope you enjoy those smokes.
> 
> One is my humi/ashtray twin and the other sent me my first CS cigars ever..
> ...


Cool! I had know idea that's how you felt, bastid got me feeling all soft inside.

MeNimbus is a stand-up guy, really nice and very cooperative, I love doing business with him.
He'll probably chime in next week, he's spending quality time with his the love of his life(no not his cigars :r ).

I'll smoke on in your name! :ss


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, have you lit one up yet?? If not why not? Dying to here what you thought of them.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mdtaggart said:


> Well, have you lit one up yet?? If not why not?


Because cigars need to rest after shipping. It is a waste to smoke them without letting them sit a couple of weeks.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Because cigars need to rest after shipping. It is a waste to smoke them without letting them sit a couple of weeks.


That and I stopped myself from smoking anything from sunday, till tomrrow(sunday) tomorrow is my buddies wedding, I got a decent line up for what I plan to smoke


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

These age well, but they're great out of the box as well. I'm currently making my way through a box. Enjoy them!


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> Because cigars need to rest after shipping. It is a waste to smoke them without letting them sit a couple of weeks.


It is not a waste.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cls515 said:


> It is not a waste.


:r Ok, man...smoke away. :ss


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I couldn't help myself, here you go guys..

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61502


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice Get, very good pics too


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice score there buddy, hope you will enjoy them.....:ss


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

never had a sig I
they're TPC's right?
little guys?


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

LiteHedded said:


> never had a sig I
> they're TPC's right?
> little guys?


Yep, small little bastids, packs a big punch though. Kinda like a cherry bomb.


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

:dr

you lucky SOB.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Because cigars need to rest after shipping. It is a waste to smoke them without letting them sit a couple of weeks.


See, I agree with this; I don't usually smoke anything Cuban until it has "normalized" for 30-45 days minimum in my humi.

Reason is that most vendors keep cigars at 70%+ and that's way too wet for my taste. I've got my big cabinet now to a stable 60%, +/- 1%, and that's where I prefer Cubans cigars...no more than 65%, at any rate.

Second is that cigars are organic, breathing things, and travel, especially in a cargo hold, is hard on anything - but especially on fine cigars.

So when they get to me, they get to rest...before I torch their sweet little asses for my enjoyment!


----------

